# How to Update Windows 7 All at Once (like a SP2 Pack)



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.howtogeek.com/255435/how...l-at-once-with-microsofts-convenience-rollup/


> When you install Windows 7 on a new system, you traditionally have to go through a long process of downloading years of updates and constantly rebooting. Not anymore: Microsoftnow offers a "Windows 7 SP1 Convenience Rollup" that essentially functions as Windows 7 Service Pack 2. With a single download, you can install the hundreds of updates at once. But there's a catch.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm way ahead of you, Wayne. 

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/read-this-before-doing-a-clean-install-of-windows-7-sp1.1171449/

After doing a clean install of Windows 7 SP1 and installing the servicing agent update, the "unofficial SP2" installed in my test computer in about 15 minutes.

That saved a LOT of time by not requiring over 200 post-SP1 updates during that 5-year period be obtained and installed.

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for the "checking for updates" process(which is taking hours) to complete so I can see how many other updates still need to be obtained and installed. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oh yea , i'll close this one


----------

